
6 Tips For Hiring Star Talent From A Top Hollywood Casting Director - marcinj
http://www.fastcocreate.com/1681618/6-tips-for-hiring-star-talent-from-a-top-hollywood-casting-director
======
engtech
Interesting article, but there's a big reason why I think that for the
majority of job searches you can't compare it to a movie casting director.

For a casting director, you are able to consume and evaluate the work of the
job candidate.

While that is true for high tech jobs like design or open source software were
a candidate can develop a portfolio, I would counter that for the majority of
high tech candidates their entire work portfolio is the intellectual property
of the companies they work for and outsiders are never going to have
consumed/accessed it.

~~~
rolld10
I agree... to a point. Certainly, FOSS developers have it easier, as they can
show the specific code they wrote.

But just as an actor can audition, developers (and most high tech folks) can
demonstrate their skill in person. A lot of those "How would you solve this
programming|logic problem?" tests are lame, but at least they do show someone
how the person approaches her work.

